# IELTS scores for CDR application � Engineering Australia



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

*IELTS scores for CDR application – Engineering Australia*

*Hi guys, 

I am about to apply for CDR – Engineering Australia , most of my papers are ready and I hope to finish all papers very soon. 

My only concern is my IELTS test scores, I have taken the exam last May and I scored the following:

Writing: 6 , Listening: 6.5 , Reading: 8, Speaking: 7.5 …… Band score : 7

I know I must get min band 7 in each module to get 10 points in immigration. I will take the exam again on September to achieve that. 

At the same time I know that Engineering Australia asks for min 6 in each module, my concern is my current scores enough for the CDR application ? or you think my chances will be better if I waited to improve my IELTS scores. 

The only problem for waiting to improve my scores is that I will delay my CDR application for at least one more month. 

So what do you think I should do? Shall I go ahead and send the CDR application with my current IELTS scores ? or it is better to wait ?

I hope to hear from your experience , especially for those Engineers who got accepted .
*


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Mate, 

You are fine to proceed.EA only requires a 6 in each band. This will not effect the assessment outcome, please take note that EA requires IELTS results sent to them directly and don't encourage applicants attaching it with their application


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

arunm86 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> You are fine to proceed.EA only requires a 6 in each band. This will not effect the assessment outcome, please take note that EA requires IELTS results sent to them directly and don't encourage applicants attaching it with their application


thanks mate for the quick response. 

i also wanted to apply with the current scores and ask the center to send it directly to EA. 

but i hired an agent and he said to me it is wise to improve your scores since your in the bordering accepted value. 

this get me worried and i thought like my scores will lower my chances or something. 

last question: do EA has to receive the IELTS results before i send the CDR application?

thanks


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes they need to sent on or before you lodge the application, I helped many of friends lodge their CDR and never seen an negative assessment outcome because of IELTS score., majority of cases are due to poor CER reports


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

arunm86 said:


> Yes they need to sent on or before you lodge the application, I helped many of friends lodge their CDR and never seen an negative assessment outcome because of IELTS score., majority of cases are due to poor CER reports


Thanks mate for the reassurance, i will ask the results to be sent this week. 

now i can take my sweat time to tackle my Writing problem in IELTS, i guess i will need some help in that to score above 7, the others i have no problem with them.


----------

